# MONEYMAX $0-500K in 60 Days Dropshipping (Shopify & Facebook Ads)



## Rasputin (Nov 22, 2019)

Since it's free, I get that 99% of people will say this is bullshit. But if you are in the 1% will find that video a goldmine


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Nov 22, 2019)

Shit son


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Nov 22, 2019)

Method is saturated as hell. Everyone and their mom is doing this shit. You have to be the first few that do this shit like @facemaxxed he started more than a year ago I think when no one knew this shit


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 22, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> Since it's free, I get that 99% of people will say this is bullshit. But if you are in the 1% will find that video a goldmine



idk even if this is legit, too bad he is a ricecel


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 22, 2019)

Alt Number 3 said:


> Method is saturated as hell. Everyone and their mom is doing this shit. You have to be the first few that do this shit like @facemaxxed he started more than a year ago I think when no one knew this shit


This literally. People don't seem to understand that when a method becomes public knowledge, it won't work nomore. They make those youtube vids now of dropshipping, because you don't make money of it nomore as a newbie.


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Nov 22, 2019)

Alt Number 3 said:


> Method is saturated as hell. Everyone and their mom is doing this shit. You have to be the first few that do this shit like @facemaxxed he started more than a year ago I think when no one knew this shit





BigBiceps said:


> This literally. People don't seem to understand that when a method becomes public knowledge, it won't work nomore. They make those youtube vids now of dropshipping, because you don't make money of it nomore as a newbie.



literal loser mindsets.

dropshipping is hard but it still works


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Nov 22, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> literal loser mindsets.
> 
> dropshipping is hard but it still works


that’s literally what I said. No brain implants for that reading comp


----------



## Rasputin (Nov 22, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> This literally. People don't seem to understand that when a method becomes public knowledge, it won't work nomore. They make those youtube vids now of dropshipping, because you don't make money of it nomore as a newbie.


If a method is public or not, it does not mean shit dude. Your mindset is the worst if you think like that as an entrepreneur.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 22, 2019)

giga bait


----------



## Julian (Nov 22, 2019)

imagine thinking you can still make *ACTUAL BIG* money with a fucking *PUBLIC *method


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 22, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> literal loser mindsets.
> 
> dropshipping is hard but it still works


not loser mindset, as long as the users against it pursue another avenue.


----------



## Rasputin (Nov 22, 2019)

Julian said:


> imagine thinking you can still make *ACTUAL BIG* money with a fucking *PUBLIC *method


GIGA loser mindset.


----------



## Pillarman (Nov 22, 2019)

just don't buy any courses


----------



## Julian (Nov 22, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> GIGA loser mindset.



Nice monkey IQ retard imagine buying their courses so they get richer.


----------



## karbo (Nov 22, 2019)

i knew about dropshipping when i was like 5 bro, and still decided not to do it because i was already late
shit thread


----------



## Rasputin (Nov 22, 2019)

Julian said:


> Nice monkey IQ retard imagine buying their courses so they get richer.


Are you on drugs? Whoever said about courses here? I just shared a FREE video with tons of useful information. And if you're brainless it does not matter, people will still make money OFF Dropshipping in 2020 in so on.
​*For EVERYONE who's saying that Dropshipping is DEAD I have a WORD for YOU:*

The only one *DEAD* is *YOU, *my friend. What you don't understand is that FINDING a unique and almost private to unknown niche is harder than ever, and you still don't find because everyone has ideas, has such tons of projects and shit.
You need to understand is that A LOT OF PEOPLE IS DOING DROPSHIPPING, but they are doing the WRONG way, they are all doing the SAME shit. What differs one from others is HOW different is your approach. Any niche can be saturated! ANY!
I used to work with Youtube niche 2 years ago when it was "More saturated than EVER" and I made a SHIT ton of money, why? Because I did something very different and innovative, I learned how to build super quality content, huge fanbase, huge engagement, etc.
You will never succeed in the entrepreneur journey if you don't understand What: People need, What are their expectations, How good is your post-sales, how good is your product and so ON!

*Saturation is the same Cope as Confidence when it comes to Women!*


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 23, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> This literally. People don't seem to understand that when a method becomes public knowledge, it won't work nomore. They make those youtube vids now of dropshipping, because you don't make money of it nomore as a newbie.


This
Generally speaking if there a billion guides out there on how to do it then you are really, really fucking late to the goldrush. That's why these people are trying to make money by "teaching" instead of just doing it themselves.


----------



## XXX22 (Nov 23, 2019)

Yeah okay . Watch him start selling courses in 2 - 3 months , once he acquires a good number of followers. All these gurus do the same shit . Make shitty youtube videos with advice that's no secret , then make courses that don't even have anything valuable in them . A large portion of their actual income comes from these courses.


----------



## Pillarman (Nov 23, 2019)

People with 0 experience da 0 knowledge, talking about how something doesn't work or is too saturated


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Nov 23, 2019)

Just yolo your savings on options calls/puts tbh


----------

